
Sell Your Google Stock. Like, Right Now (AdWords Data) - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2011/04/01/sell-your-google-stock-like-right-now-adwords-data/
======
vnchr
This isn't the basis for a pattern. It's an instance.

But it's just silly to suggest your one experience of advertising an event
(but you used tables to prove your point!) is enough data to suggest Google's
multi-billion dollar and multi-billion ad platform is all rapidly down hill
from here.

Sheesh.

~~~
alain94040
I have sold other products on both platforms and they match this example.

------
entangld
Maybe this is true, but it's actually my hate for Facebook that prevents me
from clicking ads?

There are billions of Facebook ads. Isn't the click percentage ultra tiny?
People aren't searching when they see Facebook ads. I imagine they're
conversion rate is incredibly small.

~~~
astrodust
You're not the only one. Facebook has terrible conversion rates on its ads.
Ultra-mainstream stuff like ringtones or weight-loss might sell, but niche
products will die.

------
regularfry
What are the conversion rates like for each?

